# Prospective marriage 2014



## megzchong

Hi this is Meg from Philippines,

I have an Australian citizen fiance and he lives in South Australia area. We only met online and he went here in Philippines to see me and my family for almost 3 weeks last July 2012 and we got engaged when he got back to his country last August 2012. I have had tourist stay with his family last December 2012 and 2013, both for 3 months. He is currently working as service station attendant in OTR. We are planning to apply this year for the wedding next year, hopefully. He doesnt have a lot of money,no own car and no own house and he just started this new job March 2013. When I get there for good, we will stay in his family's house til we save for our own. We are planning to apply PMV as soon as we have saved enough for the PMV which will be more or less 4 grand. 

Him without these cars and house can affect the application? We are both afraid to apply soon because if we fail it, we will wait again til he saves money and 4 grand is big amount to lose.

Thanks.


----------



## megzchong

Hennypenn said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Meg! I wish you and your fiancee the best on your future plans together. Cheers


Hi Hennypenn thank you so much! I really wish we could just get passed this because it stresses us out lol it is a bit depressing for me too.


----------



## jhosie

megzchong said:


> Hi this is Meg from Philippines,
> 
> I have an Australian citizen fiance and he lives in South Australia area. We only met online and he went here in Philippines to see me and my family for almost 3 weeks last July 2012 and we got engaged when he got back to his country last August 2012. I have had tourist stay with his family last December 2012 and 2013, both for 3 months. He is currently working as service station attendant in OTR. We are planning to apply this year for the wedding next year, hopefully. He doesnt have a lot of money,no own car and no own house and he just started this new job March 2013. When I get there for good, we will stay in his family's house til we save for our own. We are planning to apply PMV as soon as we have saved enough for the PMV which will be more or less 4 grand.
> 
> Him without these cars and house can affect the application? We are both afraid to apply soon because if we fail it, we will wait again til he saves money and 4 grand is big amount to lose.
> 
> Thanks.


hi megz did u lodge ypur pmv already


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> hi megz did u lodge ypur pmv already


sorry i think u r in aus already...


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Meg, I dont believe it will affect your application if your finance not own a car or house. We are the same I am Australian Citizen and my finance from Phils, we submitted our PMV in Manila Jan 2014. Total costs might be a little more than 4k by the time you allow for additional costs such as Medicals, Police Checks, Photocopying documents and having these documents certified. Make sure you read all the necessary criteria and supply all the documents together, you can also submit Police check and medical check with visa application. Just make sure the police check and medical check are not more than a few months old, more than 12 months old then you will need to do again . It is a lot of money, so you want to make sure you get it right and supply all the required documentation to make you application successful as possible. Once you have submitted there is currently 6 - 12 months processing time, this will give you more time to save money.

Cheers


----------



## megzchong

jhosie said:


> sorry i think u r in aus already...


Hi Jhosie,

I havent lodged my PMV yet. We are currently saving for the visa charge and currently preparing stuff as well. We are planning to lodge it this August or early September..

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Hi Meg, I dont believe it will affect your application if your finance not own a car or house. We are the same I am Australian Citizen and my finance from Phils, we submitted our PMV in Manila Jan 2014. Total costs might be a little more than 4k by the time you allow for additional costs such as Medicals, Police Checks, Photocopying documents and having these documents certified. Make sure you read all the necessary criteria and supply all the documents together, you can also submit Police check and medical check with visa application. Just make sure the police check and medical check are not more than a few months old, more than 12 months old then you will need to do again . It is a lot of money, so you want to make sure you get it right and supply all the required documentation to make you application successful as possible. Once you have submitted there is currently 6 - 12 months processing time, this will give you more time to save money.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Marymar,

Thanks for your advice here. I was just wondering if photocopy of my papers would do? Or does it need to be certified for most of it?

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## MaryMar

Yes they need to be true and certified, stamped and signed, when all our paper work together we took them to the local council building had them certified, I believe you can also have them certified at the VIA centre in Manila for a fee. In the visa application it will tell you what documents need to be certified. 
Start reading so you can slowly gather the documents and not be in a mad rush use the checklist > http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf

It is important to read and understand all this, then you will know exactly what you need to be successful po


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Yes they need to be true and certified, stamped and signed, when all our paper work together we took them to the local council building had them certified, I believe you can also have them certified at the VIA centre in Manila for a fee. In the visa application it will tell you what documents need to be certified.


Have you got your visa granted already? How did it go?


----------



## MaryMar

No not approved yet, we submitted ours 09/01/2104 @ Via Centre Manila, all documents together including Police and Medical ( to make ready application) so just been over 4 months now they did contact us for additional information (baptism and school records) for my partner, but not heard anything else to date, just waiting patiently


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> No not approved yet, we submitted ours 09/01/2104 @ Via Centre Manila, all documents together including Police and Medical ( to make ready application) so just been over 4 months now they did contact us for additional information (baptism and school records) for my partner, but not heard anything else to date, just waiting patiently


Did she have the medical checks before submitting the application? I thought it could be done after lodging the application because that is the time they will give the HAP ID for health checks.


----------



## jhosie

megzchong said:


> Hi Jhosie,
> 
> I havent lodged my PMV yet. We are currently saving for the visa charge and currently preparing stuff as well. We are planning to lodge it this August or early September..
> 
> Thanks,
> Megz


yeh we are the same line megz visa cost a lot of money


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Yes they need to be true and certified, stamped and signed, when all our paper work together we took them to the local council building had them certified, I believe you can also have them certified at the VIA centre in Manila for a fee. In the visa application it will tell you what documents need to be certified.
> Start reading so you can slowly gather the documents and not be in a mad rush use the checklist > http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf
> 
> It is important to read and understand all this, then you will know exactly what you need to be successful po


hi marymar im jhosie from phils too


----------



## megzchong

jhosie said:


> yeh we are the same line megz visa cost a lot of money


Yes and it's stressful lol have to invest a lot of time to process all the papers and wait for at least 6 months.


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Yes they need to be true and certified, stamped and signed, when all our paper work together we took them to the local council building had them certified, I believe you can also have them certified at the VIA centre in Manila for a fee. In the visa application it will tell you what documents need to be certified.
> Start reading so you can slowly gather the documents and not be in a mad rush use the checklist > http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf
> 
> It is important to read and understand all this, then you will know exactly what you need to be successful po


hi again marymar did u lodge your birth n cenomar together coz the officer ask the applicant when.to lodgr it


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Yes they need to be true and certified, stamped and signed, when all our paper work together we took them to the local council building had them certified, I believe you can also have them certified at the VIA centre in Manila for a fee. In the visa application it will tell you what documents need to be certified.
> Start reading so you can slowly gather the documents and not be in a mad rush use the checklist > http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf
> 
> It is important to read and understand all this, then you will know exactly what you need to be successful po


Yeah actually, since I met my fiance last 2012, i have been reading all the forms and booklets of the immigration. Then it was approx 2068 AUD. Then it went up to 2680 then now to 3085. Normally it goes up by July of every year. So hopefully it wont this year and stay as 3000ish. I am also aware of the papers needed, I just thought those certified docs they require, I can send them the original or just a photocopy.


----------



## jhosie

megzchong said:


> Yes and it's stressful lol have to invest a lot of time to process all the papers and wait for at least 6 months.


u said that your fiance is in.south australia where he living mine is in adelaide


----------



## megzchong

jhosie said:


> u said that your fiance is in.south australia where he living mine is in adelaide


Yes He is from Salisbury North. Have you been to Aus yet?


----------



## jhosie

megzchong said:


> Yeah actually, since I met my fiance last 2012, i have been reading all the forms and booklets of the immigration. Then it was approx 2068 AUD. Then it went up to 2680 then now to 3085. Normally it goes up by July of every year. So hopefully it wont this year and stay as 3000ish. I am also aware of the papers needed, I just thought those certified docs they require, I can send them the original or just a photocopy.[/QUO
> Are walk in megz i think we just pass the certified one in the via centre


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> No not approved yet, we submitted ours 09/01/2104 @ Via Centre Manila, all documents together including Police and Medical ( to make ready application) so just been over 4 months now they did contact us for additional information (baptism and school records) for my partner, but not heard anything else to date, just waiting patiently


Oh, so they require baptismal certificate and school records? What are the school records they require?


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Meg, we did medical and police check and submitted with application, thinking this may save processing time  you can long onto immig Australia look health check and register online, this will give you the HAP ID which you will need to print and take for your medical. There is a lot of work and running around so its good to sit down make a plan, then do your paper work in stages, when all done review and review it again to make sure you meet all requirements and have supplied all the documentation required.
Health Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## MaryMar

You can start doing this anytime > My Health Declaration, but when you do the medical test / assessment, it should not be more than 12 months old when you submit your visa, you can do medical and police check after you submit your application.
My Health - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Jhosie yes we submitted cenomar together, there is a lot of work / stress and headaches haha, but you will be fine just work through each step of the application at a time. Even the stat decs where people family friends confirm your relationship / intentions, need to be validate / signed, with school records believe it was just normal attendance, will have to ask my finacee she logs on here too and reads her name is Mary


----------



## MaryMar

Its a good idea to read the books and information together with your partner on skype etc, then you both understand what needs to be done and work together to organised, especially time line, and history etc


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> You can start doing this anytime > My Health Declaration, but when you do the medical test / assessment, it should not be more than 12 months old when you submit your visa, you can do medical and police check after you submit your application.
> My Health - My Health Declarations


Hi Marymar,

Can you give me an idea how much would it cost for the medical checks? Can you finish all the tests in one day? So when you got the referral letter, does it have date and time when to have the medical? All the information would help, since I have to fly to Manila to have the medical check as well as lodging the PMV.

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## jhosie

megzchong said:


> Hi Marymar,
> 
> Can you give me an idea how much would it cost for the medical checks? Can you finish all the tests in one day? So when you got the referral letter, does it have date and time when to have the medical? All the information would help, since I have to fly to Manila to have the medical check as well as lodging the PMV.
> 
> Thanks,
> Megz


megz i think u can do that on cebu if im not wrong try to research


----------



## megzchong

jhosie said:


> megz i think u can do that on cebu if im not wrong try to research


Hi Jhosie,

I am not familiar with Cebu and I havent been there, I am more familiar with Manila and so I think it is better to come there and do the application and medical checks. Thanks for the advice though.

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Megz and Jhosie,
My partner did her medical in Manilia this is there web address there is a bit to read about what you need to take and make an appointment, it will take few hours to complete, it costed about 4,500 php
here is a link to have a read different examinations courier fees etc, call them Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic


----------



## MaryMar

You can do the medical and police check first, register for medical here to get your HAP ID number > My Health Declarations 
Once you have completed this your will be supplied the reference number which you will need to complete Medical


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Hi Megz and Jhosie,
> My partner did her medical in Manilia this is there web address there is a bit to read about what you need to take and make an appointment, it will take few hours to complete, it costed about 4,500 php
> here is a link to have a read different examinations courier fees etc, call them Medical Examination Information for Australian Visa Applicants | St. Luke's Extension Clinic


Hi Marymar,

Did she have to set an appointment with the doctors to have the examinations?

Thanks
Megz


----------



## MaryMar

Megz yes she rang then prior to the appointment, if I recall they do different countries different days as the different visas require different medical testing.


----------



## MaryMar

have a look under Australian Visa on the St Luke's page it will guide you through the steps. It says no appointment but it is good to phone them.


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Megz yes she rang then prior to the appointment, if I recall they do different countries different days as the different visas require different medical testing.


Thank you for your help! Let us know what are your updates with your PMV.


----------



## MaryMar

Sure will just looking at Medicare stuff now hopefully we get some good news next couple of months  fingers crossed, our big plan we togther here in Australia for Christmas, I have been in Phils for last 3 Christmass


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> No not approved yet, we submitted ours 09/01/2104 @ Via Centre Manila, all documents together including Police and Medical ( to make ready application) so just been over 4 months now they did contact us for additional information (baptism and school records) for my partner, but not heard anything else to date, just waiting patiently


Did they state any reason why they needed the baptismal and the school records? I was just wondering why did they need it or if we are meant to have it with the application.


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Sure will just looking at Medicare stuff now hopefully we get some good news next couple of months  fingers crossed, our big plan we togther here in Australia for Christmas, I have been in Phils for last 3 Christmass


Yay lucky you! I have been in Australia for last 2 Christmas. Weather is crazy though, been very hot. Havent experience winter there, i bet il be freezing lol I am sure she will get there by this year, that's no doubt. Id say, advance congratulations!


----------



## MaryMar

Thanks Megz, she was here last year for 3 months, just to have a taste of Australian life etc, and really enjoyed it was a little cool here too but not winter first week she was freezing hahha, they actually work off a slightly different check list at VIA centre when you submit your application, but the requests were different because as a baby my fiancee was late to be recorded, which is not unusual back then in the smaller islands. thanks for the advance congratulations and the same for you guys too


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxAngel24

Hi there,
I just lodged my partner visa application from UK, my husband is an Aussie. I think you will need to prove you are financially stable as he is your sponsor. My husband is my sponsor and they want him to prove 2 years of working and also want to state how much money we have (in all assets, joint account etc..). We hired an immigration agent to make this process more smooth and to be certain we have everything in order and the correct documents. Just lodged it and waiting now. Should take between 2 to 6 months in UK is what I hear. Good luck to you and with your application. As long as you can prove where you going to live and if you have jobs you should be OK. Have a joint bank account if you can and if you live together then both of your names on the bills.. Kind regards


----------



## megzchong

Angel24 said:


> Hi there,
> I just lodged my partner visa application from UK, my husband is an Aussie. I think you will need to prove you are financially stable as he is your sponsor. My husband is my sponsor and they want him to prove 2 years of working and also want to state how much money we have (in all assets, joint account etc..). We hired an immigration agent to make this process more smooth and to be certain we have everything in order and the correct documents. Just lodged it and waiting now. Should take between 2 to 6 months in UK is what I hear. Good luck to you and with your application. As long as you can prove where you going to live and if you have jobs you should be OK. Have a joint bank account if you can and if you live together then both of your names on the bills.. Kind regards


Hi Angel,

I think that is one of the flaws that we are looking at. He doesnt have a stable job and he didnt earn much for the past 2 years. I cant consider his job right now as stable since it is under traineeship. We have joint account though but we recently opened it after we got monetary presents from our engagement dinner.. We will be living with his parents until we save on our own house etc. According to Mark, one of the migration agents here on this site, he said providing financial and accommodation help from his parents are big help to strengthen our case even if he doesnt have a lot of money.

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Ladies, where I am lucky I have been in the same government employment for over 18 years, which adds a little weight, for continuity etc, proof of income, commitment, integrity etc: and Mark is right if your partners parents are going to assist you both that's fantastic and should assist your application, my partner and I do not have joint bank accounts as such yest because she was just here for 3 months, but soon as visa is approved we will be doing all that. Angel if you can prove sponsor and sponsors parents will assist ( provide a letter / stat dec from sponsors parents) am sure it will be ok. I can tell by what you write here you guys have discussed your financial situation and how you will overcome this, and provide for your future make sure that is also documented in your application


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Hi Ladies, where I am lucky I have been in the same government employment for over 18 years, which adds a little weight, for continuity etc, proof of income, commitment, integrity etc: and Mark is right if your partners parents are going to assist you both that's fantastic and should assist your application, my partner and I do not have joint bank accounts as such yest because she was just here for 3 months, but soon as visa is approved we will be doing all that. Angel if you can prove sponsor and sponsors parents will assist ( provide a letter / stat dec from sponsors parents) am sure it will be ok. I can tell by what you write here you guys have discussed your financial situation and how you will overcome this, and provide for your future make sure that is also documented in your application


Hi Marymar,

This is actually the main reason it took us years before we will apply for fiance because of the amount of money he earned for past years. He is just 24 right now and he had depression before he even met me. I am not sure how much the immi would require for him to earn annually but for past 2 years, I think it's under 15k a year, but he has been working then, its just its not much. Jobs are really hard at the moment. This is why we also think its risky to apply before eventhough we have a lot of evidence for genuine relationship, and been in Australia for 2 times. And to be honest even this time, we still are doubtful to apply, we dont want to lose $4k and not being able to be together. It has been 2 tough years for us two.


----------



## MaryMar

I totally understand my partner and I first meet 2009, its been a long long process and each day apart its feels like we are missing out on life and just want to start our own life together, just the normal things normal couples get to enjoy. And yes it is risky so you want to give yourself good chance of success and the process is not cheap, when you add up the flights, processing paper work and just the application for visa it is a lot of money. If I win lotto tomorrow night will be sure to send some coin your way to put in the bank to assist your application  then you have peace of mind to submit and can be together


----------



## MaryMar

Megz, ask Mark but I think there is another way perhaps where the sponsors parents can be guarantors? Basically they look the parents income stability more to assist with your application might me worth investigating for you two to be together sooner


----------



## MaryMar

Megz here > What is an Assurance of Support?
The AoS scheme allows welfare costs for certain migrants to be met by an Australian permanent resident or citizen, rather than the Australian community.

An AoS is a legal commitment by a person (the assurer), not necessarily the sponsor, to provide financial support to a person applying to migrate (the assuree) so that they will not have to rely on social welfare payments.

It is also a commitment to repay to the Australian Government certain welfare payments if payments are paid to the assuree during their AoS period.

In some circumstances, an assurer will also need to provide a financial bond.

An AoS lasts for:

10 years for contributory parent visa holders
two years for all other visa types where an AoS is needed.
The AoS period begins on:

the date of visa grant, if the applicant is in Australia 
or
the date the visa holder arrives in Australia, if the applicant was outside Australia when the visa was granted.
Note: The AoS (including the AoS bond component) remains in place for the duration of the AoS period, regardless of whether or not the person applying to migrate has become an Australian citizen or obtained a different visa (except where that visa is a humanitarian visa). When the relevant visa has been granted, the AoS can only be cancelled (and the AoS bond refunded) in very limited circumstances as determined by the Department of Human Services (DHS).

this is from this link his parents can be Ässurance of Support"for your application > https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/34aos.htm#a


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Megz here > What is an Assurance of Support?
> The AoS scheme allows welfare costs for certain migrants to be met by an Australian permanent resident or citizen, rather than the Australian community.
> 
> An AoS is a legal commitment by a person (the assurer), not necessarily the sponsor, to provide financial support to a person applying to migrate (the assuree) so that they will not have to rely on social welfare payments.
> 
> It is also a commitment to repay to the Australian Government certain welfare payments if payments are paid to the assuree during their AoS period.
> 
> In some circumstances, an assurer will also need to provide a financial bond.
> 
> An AoS lasts for:
> 
> 10 years for contributory parent visa holders
> two years for all other visa types where an AoS is needed.
> The AoS period begins on:
> 
> the date of visa grant, if the applicant is in Australia
> or
> the date the visa holder arrives in Australia, if the applicant was outside Australia when the visa was granted.
> Note: The AoS (including the AoS bond component) remains in place for the duration of the AoS period, regardless of whether or not the person applying to migrate has become an Australian citizen or obtained a different visa (except where that visa is a humanitarian visa). When the relevant visa has been granted, the AoS can only be cancelled (and the AoS bond refunded) in very limited circumstances as determined by the Department of Human Services (DHS).
> 
> this is from this link his parents can be Ässurance of Support"for your application > https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/34aos.htm#a


Hi Marymar,

Yeah I have read about that as well. It requires minimum of $5k bond which is refundable(depends how much they require). i don't think they will do this and I am not sure either they will have money just for them to sponsor me. They are both working for at least 10 years in their current work but I don't think they are considered as rich lol for them to sponsor and provide this bond. They wanted my fiance to support and sponsor me since they said they will provide free accommodation while we save for our own. For the past tourist visas I applied, they were one who made the invitation letter. We havent even asked the parents yet if they can write a letter for us saying they provide free accommodation and financial help if we will be in trouble. I hope they wont mind though lol well anyway, yeah, his mum is wishing to win xlotto as well hahah but ohwell, i hope you win too, not for you to help us but because you deserve it 

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## MaryMar

sweet n good luck po I am sure it will all work out as long as the love is there this is just one hurdle in life you will jump together and many more to come


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> I totally understand my partner and I first meet 2009, its been a long long process and each day apart its feels like we are missing out on life and just want to start our own life together, just the normal things normal couples get to enjoy. And yes it is risky so you want to give yourself good chance of success and the process is not cheap, when you add up the flights, processing paper work and just the application for visa it is a lot of money. If I win lotto tomorrow night will be sure to send some coin your way to put in the bank to assist your application  then you have peace of mind to submit and can be together


hi marymar can i ask u about the question of 40sp ?24 ,25 because we not share life together yet can u help me this out thanks


----------



## MaryMar

Jhosie sure let me have a quick read and get back to you


----------



## MaryMar

You don't have to live together to share a life together or to be committed. 
40 SP
Q. 24 When did you and the visa applicant commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? .....Basically when did you start boyfriend / girlfriend status, I asked my fiancee to be my girlfriend on line ( so we have a date we committed ourselves to each other even if we were not living together, we were serious to each other exclusively) 

Q.25 Since you and the visa applicant committed to a shared life together to 
the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any 
periods or time? ...My answer > Yes > Reason, I am a permanent resident and employed in Australia my fiancee is from Philippines, visa restrictions keep us separated. 

Similar to the above hope it assists


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> You don't have to live together to share a life together or to be committed.
> 40 SP
> Q. 24 When did you and the visa applicant commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? .....Basically when did you start boyfriend / girlfriend status, I asked my fiancee to be my girlfriend on line ( so we have a date we committed ourselves to each other even if we were not living together, we were serious to each other exclusively)
> 
> Q.25 Since you and the visa applicant committed to a shared life together to
> the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any
> periods or time? ...My answer > Yes > Reason, I am a permanent resident and employed in Australia my fiancee is from Philippines, visa restrictions keep us separated.
> 
> Similar to the above hope it assists


thanks mary mar i told that to my fiance weve been on april 2011 he said he like me hehe


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> thanks mary mar i told that to my fiance weve been on april 2011 he said he like me hehe


another question we going home this nov to get engage n submjt our pmv n i go back here ib taiwan do u think is there anything wrong with that even im here in taiwan but i finish my cntract next yr 2015


----------



## MaryMar

Thats a tricky question I don't know but I think you have to be in your home country when they give you notification of decision for your application, I suggest contacting the embassy for that question po .


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Thats a tricky question I don't know but I think you have to be in your home country when they give you notification of decision for your application, I suggest contacting the embassy for that question po .


but for just how many months im going home


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> but for just how many months im going home


thats the via center or dipb sorry for some question that make u think hehe


----------



## Santosh76

Hi ! We get married in australia last month and still we not doing process about my visa coz im illegal from six month even i was student, my australian partner and me living together feom 17 month and we hav a love relation from nearly two years, and even we have plenty proof but im scared, If possible i dont wanna process from offshore,other thing i dont have current aus.visa to process in onshore! What u thing after 8 month our relation will be 24month and called hard relationship then can we process onshore ? Or still i have to leave the country anyway what the rules??(we dont have kids )


----------



## MaryMar

Mhegs and Jhoise look here too

https://www.facebook.com/Subclass300309Australia?fref=nf


----------



## MaryMar

Santosh76,

If you are illegal I suggest you get legal representation ASAP


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Mhegs and Jhoise look here too
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Subclass300309Australia?fref=nf


thanks marymar how we can join that site hehe


----------



## MaryMar

If you have facebook just search it, its pretty much in tagalog, I don't know how correct the information is there as I can not understand it


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Thats a tricky question I don't know but I think you have to be in your home country when they give you notification of decision for your application, I suggest contacting the embassy for that question po .


hi marymar can i ask favor can u ask your fiance how many days it will take when she ceritifed her passport dfa philippinea thnks


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Jhosie
My fiancee had her passport certified by notary public at her city town hall they just make copy of front and last page, they will sign that while you wait, cost approx 100 peso each page. Hope this answers question


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Hi Jhosie
> My fiancee had her passport certified by notary public at her city town hall they just make copy of front and last page, they will sign that while you wait, cost approx 100 peso each page. Hope this answers question


ha thnks for the info..did she had fb


----------



## MaryMar

Jhosie this is share account so she logs on here too we both used this account here po


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Jhosie this is share account so she logs on here too we both used this account here po


ok thnks marymar...


----------



## MaryMar

Jhosie clean some of your stored message so can send you pvt message


----------



## jhosie

MaryMar said:


> Jhosie clean some of your stored message so can send you pvt message


i dont know how to delte eheh


----------



## MaryMar

hahah where you read pvt messages there are empty options (delete) or


----------



## Ladyjane

megzchong said:


> Did she have the medical checks before submitting the application? I thought it could be done after lodging the application because that is the time they will give the HAP ID for health checks.


@megzchong You have to wait to get the medicals done. Once your PMV application is acknowledged you will receive an email/mail when to have your medicals. They will give you the list of the affiliated medical centres and what test needs to be done. Yes, you will be given a HAP ID along with that letter.

Best of luck. Feel free to ask if you have some more questions.


----------



## MaryMar

Hi Ladyjane,

You do not need to wait to receive application / acknowledgement letter if you click this link, that way you can submit medical and police clearance with your application to save processing time 

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

This link creates the HAP ID which you need to have the medical


----------



## Ladyjane

MaryMar said:


> Hi Ladyjane,
> 
> You do not need to wait to receive application / acknowledgement letter if you click this link, that way you can submit medical and police clearance with your application to save processing time
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> This link creates the HAP ID which you need to have the medical


Ah cool MaryMar that is good to know.  Thanks for that. It is all just need to know at this stage for me because I am way past the stage already.


----------



## MaryMar

Same here but good to assist others so they can streamline their approach and plan right, now just waiting game


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> @megzchong You have to wait to get the medicals done. Once your PMV application is acknowledged you will receive an email/mail when to have your medicals. They will give you the list of the affiliated medical centres and what test needs to be done. Yes, you will be given a HAP ID along with that letter.
> 
> Best of luck. Feel free to ask if you have some more questions.


hi ladyjane i read your post im here in taiwan but i pass my pmv on nov i just get 2wks vac when i read the booklet they had a affiliate hospital here do u think its applicable with me do my medicals but next yr im.going home coz my contract is fin thnks


----------



## Ladyjane

jhosie said:


> hi ladyjane i read your post im here in taiwan but i pass my pmv on nov i just get 2wks vac when i read the booklet they had a affiliate hospital here do u think its applicable with me do my medicals but next yr im.going home coz my contract is fin thnks


Hi Jhosie where did you submit your PMV application? Did you mean you have lodged your PMV November last year? If you did you should have heard from them already to get your medicals done. I think it is best you do it home because there are instances when they need to redo some test.


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> Hi Jhosie where did you submit your PMV application? Did you mean you have lodged your PMV November last year? If you did you should have heard from them already to get your medicals done. I think it is best you do it home because there are instances when they need to redo some test.


sis ladyjane im not lodging yet this coming nov me n my fiance going home to get engage and prepare all the papers n lodge it on nov do u think affiliate hospital here us applicable with me by next april im going home coz my contract is fin thnks for reply sis


----------



## Ladyjane

jhosie said:


> sis ladyjane im not lodging yet this coming nov me n my fiance going home to get engage and prepare all the papers n lodge it on nov do u think affiliate hospital here us applicable with me by next april im going home coz my contract is fin thnks for reply sis


I won't recommend doing medical this early yet jhosie. I suggest you do it when you get home. If you read from immigration page they do not recommend getting your medical done way ahead. I had an agent when I process my PMV though and they advised we do it after lodging. It does not really affect processing time if you had medical done before or after you lodge the visa.


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> I won't recommend doing medical this early yet jhosie. I suggest you do it when you get home. If you read from immigration page they do not recommend getting your medical done way ahead. I had an agent when I process my PMV though and they advised we do it after lodging. It does not really affect processing time if you had medical done before or after you lodge the visa.
> r u lodging your pmv sis..but i hve two weeks vac so what im gonna do they said we have to wait the c.o. to do the med n they give us hap id im right sis


----------



## Ladyjane

r u lodging your pmv sis..but i hve two weeks vac so what im gonna do they said we have to wait the c.o. to do the med n they give us hap id im right sis[/QUOTE]

Hello jhosie, I suggest you just enjoy your vacation. I am done processing my PMV. In fact it has already expired. I recently just got approved of my Partner Visa. Yes you are right. It is best you wait by then to be advised for medical to be done.


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> r u lodging your pmv sis..but i hve two weeks vac so what im gonna do they said we have to wait the c.o. to do the med n they give us hap id im right sis


Hello jhosie, I suggest you just enjoy your vacation. I am done processing my PMV. In fact it has already expired. I recently just got approved of my Partner Visa. Yes you are right. It is best you wait by then to be advised for medical to be done. [/QUOTE]

thnks u so much do u think its not affect my papers even im here in taiwan we getting engage also on nov i have some worry coz im here


----------



## jhosie

jhosie said:


> Hello jhosie, I suggest you just enjoy your vacation. I am done processing my PMV. In fact it has already expired. I recently just got approved of my Partner Visa. Yes you are right. It is best you wait by then to be advised for medical to be done.


thnks u so much do u think its not affect my papers even im here in taiwan we getting engage also on nov i have some worry coz im here[/QUOTE]

really were u are in oz...


----------



## Ladyjane

thnks u so much do u think its not affect my papers even im here in taiwan we getting engage also on nov i have some worry coz im here[/QUOTE]

No it will not affect your paper. You are going home anyway and that is where you will be lodging your PMV as well.


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> thnks u so much do u think its not affect my papers even im here in taiwan we getting engage also on nov i have some worry coz im here


No it will not affect your paper. You are going home anyway and that is where you will be lodging your PMV as well. [/QUOTE]

thnks sis as long as comply all the additional doc they want can i pass my philippine police clearance when im lodging on nov n i get my police clearance here in taiwan to be submitted together on nov i hope u can guide me more sis God Bless


----------



## Ladyjane

thnks sis as long as comply all the additional doc they want can i pass my philippine police clearance when im lodging on nov n i get my police clearance here in taiwan to be submitted together on nov i hope u can guide me more sis God Bless[/QUOTE]

Yup, as long as you comply all the necessary documents you should be good. They want updated documents so there is no use of getting your clearance now. I submitted NBI clearance not police clearance in my case. No worries. I'd be glad to help. Just PM me if you need more info.


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> thnks sis as long as comply all the additional doc they want can i pass my philippine police clearance when im lodging on nov n i get my police clearance here in taiwan to be submitted together on nov i hope u can guide me more sis God Bless


Yup, as long as you comply all the necessary documents you should be good. They want updated documents so there is no use of getting your clearance now. I submitted NBI clearance not police clearance in my case. No worries. I'd be glad to help. Just PM me if you need more info. [/QUOTE]

Thank you very much in adv mean a lot to me sis ok i get mu nbi clearance but i hope i can get it before i comeback here


----------



## MaryMar

jhosie have a read here to > Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum and https://www.facebook.com/pinoyau.info the more reading the more advice so can make decision suited to your needs


----------



## megzchong

MaryMar said:


> Same here but good to assist others so they can streamline their approach and plan right, now just waiting game


Hi MaryMar,

How is your visa going? Seems almost 9 months now. Let us know!

Thanks,
Megz


----------



## hazelannsanjose

Hello everyone. Goodluck on ur pmv's  my application was pmv too, from philippines  now im on my partner visa 820/801 na


----------



## jhosie

Ladyjane said:


> thnks sis as long as comply all the additional doc they want can i pass my philippine police clearance when im lodging on nov n i get my police clearance here in taiwan to be submitted together on nov i hope u can guide me more sis God Bless


Yup, as long as you comply all the necessary documents you should be good. They want updated documents so there is no use of getting your clearance now. I submitted NBI clearance not police clearance in my case. No worries. I'd be glad to help. Just PM me if you need more info. [/QUOTE]

hi how are u


----------

